# io/tu invece



## brian

Bonjour,

je voudrais savoir si en français il est normale (ou pas) de rendre l'idée _invece_ (par contre) dans un contexte comme le suivant :

le matin après une fête
A: _Sto veramente male stamattina. Ho bevuto troppo ieri sera._
B: _Addirittura? Io *invece* sto abbastanza bene._

Je le demande parce qu'en fait en anglais cette idée ne s'exprime pas, du moins pas dans un contexte comme cela.

Voici ma tentative :

A: _Je vais vraiment mal ce matin. J'ai trop bu hier soir._
B: _Ah bon / Vraiment? Moi *par contre* je vais assez bien._

Donc ce que je voudrais savoir c'est 1) est-ce qu'on utilise un mot/une expression (comme _par contre_) dans ce contexte, ou bien rien du tout, et 2) si oui, quel(le) serait le mot/l'expression la plus naturelle?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour, Brian
Il me semble que, si je dois dire :" _Ah bon / Vraiment? Moi *par contre* je vais assez bien."_ en français, dans ce contexte-là, je laisse tomber le _"par contre"_ ou, en tout cas, je réordonne la phrase en : _"par contre moi, ..."_ . Ou je dis _"moi, je vais plutôt bien". _


----------



## brian

Merci matoupaschat !


----------



## licinio

brian said:


> Je le demande parce qu'en fait en anglais cette idée ne s'exprime pas, du moins pas dans un contexte comme cela.



Je dirais au contraire que, du moins en anglais parlé, on exprime l'oposition, et précisément en appuyant avec la voix sur le mot qui se trouve en contraste. L'énonciation d'une frase avec _emphasis _contrastive serait innaturelle en contexte neutre. Es-tu d'accord?


----------



## brian

Sì, hai ragione che l'idea in effetti viene espressa anche in inglese, enfatizzando il pronome (o quello che sia). Comunque l'importante è che non viene espressa come una parola, ad es. "invece" in italiano, ed è questo che intendevo per "ne s'exprime pas." Scusa se non era chiaro.


----------

